# HYPO pygmy beardie



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2009)

SUPRISE !!!.... 

HYPO Pogona henrylawsoni. 

NO, the full hypo pygmy is not my dragon. YES the little guy showing some nice reduction IS mine. from her linage 

YES this is 100% australian lines and animals, they just started popping out, some like my little girl. and this one true hypo popped out glowing without an once of pattern of colour. she is NOT albino, she has normal coloured (brown) eyes. she is absolutely a beautiful animal. 

i apologize for the extremely poor pic quality, the real camera blew up and im stuck with the mobile phone. 

here she is. 
















the pinky/red look is just staining on her skin. i saw her shedding once and she is white as can be. 


my little girl..










compared to a normal dragon of different linage 





fingers crossed


----------



## Mulcahy (Mar 7, 2009)

they look awsome how much would one of them be worth


----------



## Azzajay77 (Mar 7, 2009)

Can't see the pics. Damn work computers block all images  

Do you sell them Kirby ?


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2009)

Mulcahy said:


> they look awsome how much would one of them be worth



how many credit cards have you got to max out?

dunno. certainly not for sale yet. 

if you were the first to get an albino carpet. would you sell it?


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2009)

Azzajay77 said:


> Can't see the pics. Damn work computers block all images
> 
> Do you sell them Kirby ?



;lol; did work block the text aswell?

not mine to sell. i only have an offspring.


----------



## shane14 (Mar 7, 2009)

WOW are they Padgona Minor?


----------



## Mulcahy (Mar 7, 2009)

yeah i wouldn't let anyone have it


----------



## shane14 (Mar 7, 2009)

I Wouldnt mind owning one of these oneday when they are more frequent


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2009)

shane13 said:


> WOW are they Padgona Minor?



Erm... wah?

your all too excited to read the text arent you? they are Pogona Henrylawsoni (pygmy, leasser bearded, black soil bearded dragons)


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 7, 2009)

To me those first few look more than just a hypo, more likely Leucistic.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2009)

edit..


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 7, 2009)

There are quite a few around already.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> There are quite a few around already.



not just hypos.


----------



## australia09 (Mar 7, 2009)

wait so its cross bred? sorry for stupid question


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2009)

australia09 said:


> wait so its cross bred? sorry for stupid question



no.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 7, 2009)

The clutch that produced the above white female also produced a similarly white male  Bet the breeder is now kicking himself for selling the male. They are definitely pure lawsoni


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2009)

lolololol im sure he is!!

know how much it went for?


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 7, 2009)

Kirby said:


> lolololol im sure he is!!
> 
> know how much it went for?




$200 for 4 of them


----------



## australia09 (Mar 7, 2009)

ok sorry, very stupid question, free bump


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2009)

codered said:


> $200 for 4 of them :d



loooooooooooooooool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Designer (Mar 7, 2009)

if anyone knows where i can purchase one of these guys please send me a msg.


----------



## falconboy (Mar 7, 2009)

So who's the poor bugger that sold the parents?


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2009)

falconboy said:


> So who's the poor bugger that sold the parents?



sold siblings ?


----------



## falconboy (Mar 7, 2009)

Kirby said:


> sold siblings ?



???


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 7, 2009)

beardies are so peaceful when they're asleep


----------



## Kirby (Mar 8, 2009)

they're yours?

nice colouration, but not AS hypo. my old pygmy would get that colour when sleeping. 

We already have (or at least the beginings) of every bearded dragon morph known within australia. pretty soon they will pop up everywere.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 8, 2009)

Kirby said:


> they're yours?
> 
> nice colouration, but not AS hypo. my old pygmy would get that colour when sleeping.
> 
> We already have (or at least the beginings) of every bearded dragon morph known within australia. pretty soon they will pop up everywere.



Yes he is mine. The female is definitely whiter but he is still lighter than any others I have come across. Like all hypo beardies the colour is very mood dependant. Some days he is beige/grey others he is white. Tjose that have seen him in the flesh will attest to how "white" he can be.


----------



## Herc (Mar 8, 2009)

Codereds animal in that picture above is in what I'd call his resting colour, I have seen him in person at basking time and he is alot whiter than than, Id go as far as to say almost as white as the female in the original post. very nice animals either way. ( ok you can send him my way now Steve )


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 8, 2009)

love that white beardie but wouldn't it be more a snow rather than a hypo because i can;t see any markings on it at all nore any pigment


----------



## Kirby (Mar 8, 2009)

the true hypo female i posted doesnt have pigment or markings at all, and the times ive seen her 4 or 5 times? she hasnt coloured down in the slightest. this isnt to say codes arent stunners in there own rights. any pics of the others? 

what did your look like when they were younger code?


----------



## Kirby (Mar 8, 2009)

oh code, he does have a white male of similar age  still has markings but a WHOLE load of white all over him. imagin my hatchy, more white and older. 

he has a few other hypo juvies as well.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice.......they look great!


----------



## Glimmerman (Mar 15, 2009)

I was blown away at how white code's was. As soon as I saw it I yelled..."I want ! :lol: So I will take it now thanx Steve


----------



## JasonL (Mar 15, 2009)

Kirby said:


> they're yours?.



Your powers of observation amaze me 

LOL Steve, they may be white, but still a runty poor excuse for a Bearded Dragon, feed them more, their too small


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 15, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Your powers of observation amaze me
> 
> LOL Steve, they may be white, but still a runty poor excuse for a Bearded Dragon, feed them more, their too small



Yeah but who in their right mind would want those big ugly ones 

Damo, I'll swap you my white male for anything albino ... you know the one I 'm talking about


----------

